# CCGS Corporal McLaren sabotaged



## 211RadOp (16 Apr 2019)

> *No suspects, few leads as sabotaged Canadian Coast Guard vessel remains unrepaired*
> 
> 
> Alexander Quon
> ...



More on link.

http://www.msn.com/en-ca/news/canada/no-suspects-few-leads-as-sabotaged-canadian-coast-guard-vessel-remains-unrepaired/ar-BBVZMIO?ocid=ientp


----------

